# Eclipse RCP: Perspektiven speichern



## Nargaff (29. Aug 2008)

Hi,

es gibt doch sicher irgendeine Möglichkeit die aktuellen Einstellungen der Perspektiven zu speichern. Also welche Views gerade sichtbar und wo sie angeordnet sind. Vielleicht gibt es sogar eine Funktion, die mir hilft den Inhalt der Views zu sichern und wiederherzustellen. Die Fenstergröße würde ich auch gerne wiederherstellen. Geht das vielleicht irgendwie automatisch? Ich hätte gerne, dass das alles beim Beenden der Anwendung gespeichert und beim nächsten Start wiederhergestellt wird. Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2008)

Das macht Eclipse doch alles wenn die Workbench geschlossen wird.


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2008)

Du brauchst im ApplicationWorkbenchAdvisor folgende Methode:


```
@Override
public void initialize(IWorkbenchConfigurer configurer)
{
        configurer.setSaveAndRestore(true);
        super.initialize(configurer);
}
```

Dann wird die Position der Views etc. persistiert. Wenn eine View darüber hinaus noch irgendwas persistieren soll mußt du mit IMementos arbeiten.
http://help.eclipse.org/help32/inde...sv/reference/api/org/eclipse/ui/IMemento.html


----------



## Nargaff (30. Aug 2008)

Danke, das werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## Hoon2006 (1. Sep 2008)

Sowas hab ich die ganze Zeit schon gesucht! Funktioniert prima! Danke


----------



## Hoon2006 (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte nun das Spielchen mit der Persistenz zwischen den Sessions ein wenig weiter treiben und möchte nun auch alle offenen Editoren speichern.

Ich vermute mal das die Methode (im IEditorInput)


```
public IPersistableElement getPersistable() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		return null;
	}
```

dafür einen Anhaltspunkt bietet.

Könnte jemand kurz erläutern wie man die nutzt, bzw wie ich das hinbekomme dass die offenen Editoren persistent gespeichert werden?


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2008)

Ja, das geht im Prinzip hat bei mir aber zu keinem brauchbarem Ergebnis geführt.
Dafür muß dein Editor irgendein Interface implementieren. Ich suche noch mal danach.


----------

